# Good 'ol Gameboy



## CrossBlazer (Jan 29, 2011)

Does anyone here still have the FIRST gameboy from Nintendo?
Well, I still have with 3 games (One is Mario world 2 I think...), and it still is some fun for between.
How 'bout you guys: how was the Gameboy without any colors?


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 29, 2011)

I have one somewhere, but I never use it any more, nor do I use my GBC. I've been playing GB and GBC games on my DS lately though, as there's a perfect GBC emulator. GB and GBC had a lot of gems. I love playing the Super Mario Land, Wario Land, Pokemon, and Mega Man games, among others.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to have one until I stood on it. Still got a fully functional Gameboy Color.


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have a mint grey original. I wish it was my original which I bought 2 weeks after the Japanese launch in 1989, but that thing literally got worn out playing Super Mario Land, Tetris and Revenge of the Gator pinball. I could finish Tetris on the hardest level - you get to see a space shuttle launch when you do it. And I could do a perfect run through SML, I'm sure I couldn't do either now with my slow 40 year old reactions.

I also have an atomic purple GBC. Like PeregrinFig I now just use lameboy to play these games on my XL, the huge bright backlit screens and full screen scaling provide the ultimate GB/GBC experience.


----------



## CrossBlazer (Jan 29, 2011)

It's happy to see nostalics around here, too. ^-^
I still remember the old times when I blow out the dirt from the game chips, because the starter screen of "Nintendo" is effed up.

Oh god, box mover from my 4x4 is also so nostalgic~


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 29, 2011)

I still have my Purple Game Boy Color, and I play it from time to time.

I got Kirby's Tilt and Tumble recently and it's really addicting.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 31, 2011)

CrossBlazer said:
			
		

> It's happy to see nostalics around here, too. ^-^
> *I still remember the old times when I blow out the dirt from the game chips, because the starter screen of "Nintendo" is effed up.
> *
> Oh god, box mover from my 4x4 is also so nostalgic~



HAHA...Now those were the days...I wish I had my 1st GBC (which was lime green), but I have a pink one and I still have my 1st GBC game, Bomberman GB. My grandfather bought it for me after I asked really nicely.

Thought I did own the big ass white one, but it technically wasn't mine. The GBC was technically MY 1st handheld.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 31, 2011)

I got all of the Gameboy line except for a Pocket, Light and an XL. I'll be getting a Pocket sometime in the next week, Light's right now are a bit expensive and I want to save up for a 3DS, and DSi XL I couldn't care about (I got a DSi with Sudokuhax, I'm happy.)


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2011)

I wished I still had mine...

;_________;


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have two GBC. One has a broken screen though.


----------



## nasune (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have my green one (as wel as a pocket, color , advance and even a gamegear and atari lynx or two) which still works just fine, even after I dropped it into a river once. I just have to use tape to keep the battery cover closed, but then again even that is not necessary since I bought that cover for it (still have a magnifier for it somewhere as well).


----------



## machomuu (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a fat gray one but can't seem to find it.  Though I do know where my lovely green and blue ones are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kineticUk (Feb 1, 2011)

I still have my original Grey DMG (little cosmetically challenged) still works perfectly as far as I know, got my original tetris but lost my zelda and sml etc. I later bought Zelda DX cause I really like it still, same for a lot of games on the system Marioland2 etc. Also have a black original and green prosound one (lsdj nanoloop etc). So yeah I like the original gameboy too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Anyway looking back to the gb days and for me its fond memories, I was young and I loved that system..

I need to get lameboy on the go and give it that a try. How perfect is it btw?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 1, 2011)

I still remember Metroid 2 on the gameboy pocket. I thought Samus was the bad guy and I always wondered why you shoot frogs and bugs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've a GBC now. And a GBA original and DSPhat.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 2, 2011)

the GBA is not _that_ old. I have a SP (front lighted) and still play it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> the GBA is not _that_ old. I have a SP (front lighted) and still play it.


The original GBA is 10 years old this year.

Seems quick.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2011)

My original Gameboy was stolen when I was younger. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I still the original Game Boy Advance and the Game Boy Advance SP, though.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 2, 2011)

I've got my Purple Game Boy Color. 2 player tourneys on Faceball 2000... oh yeah!


----------



## Midna (Feb 3, 2011)

Got two original gameboys and a Pocket, as well as Link's Awakening and Super Mario Land.


----------



## Exsoul01 (Feb 3, 2011)

I still got my purple gameboy, still remember all the time I spent on the metroid.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 3, 2011)

Exsoul01 said:
			
		

> I still got my purple gameboy, still remember all the time I spent on the metroid.



Metroid II: Return of Samus is one of my favorite Metriod games of all time... if not my favorite. I own it as well. Very fun, and immersive.


----------



## Fluganox (Feb 3, 2011)

I have 2 grey GameBoys, a silver GameBoy Pocket, a opaque purple GameBoy Advance, a silver GameBoy Advance SP and a silver DS Phat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All regularly played tbh, although I do play most of my GB games on my Super GameBoy when I'm at home


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 3, 2011)

kineticUK said:
			
		

> I need to get lameboy on the go and give it that a try. How perfect is it btw?


The only problems I've ever noticed with it for any game are very brief and minor graphical glitches. Mega Man, Pokemon, Mario, Wario, Zelda, Metroid, and everything else I've tried play perfectly.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, the best combination is gba micro and ezflash IV, man playing zelda at this tiny console is perfect.


----------



## neotank19 (Feb 5, 2011)

I used to own an original gameboy, what happened to it I have no idea (how can someone lose a gameboy? beats me) having 3 brothers might have something to do with it though. 

However I still have a working gameboy color, to bad though that most of my original gameboy/color games have dead batteries. Like most when I'm in the retro mood I load up an emulator (lameboy) and play that way.


----------



## Todderbert (Feb 5, 2011)

I took my old game boy and did a backlight mod because I could never make out the game play on the low contrast screen.  It looks amazing now.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 5, 2011)

Todderbert said:
			
		

> I took my old game boy and did a backlight mod because I could never make out the game play on the low contrast screen.  It looks amazing now.
> -snip-


O_O _*Do want!*_


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 6, 2011)

I have two originals, one pocket and a Game Boy Light. Lots of accesories for the original like the arcade stick and magnifier thing you stuck on top.

Lovely handheld but my favourite of Nintendo's handhelds is still the Gameboy Color which I have so many of.  Its the 8-bit charm with late 90's modern gameplay ideas that make it so great for me.

Also I do reckon the DS is the worst of the handhelds even though it had some amazing games I just don't think it had as many greats as GB/GBC/GBA. VB dosen't count as a handheld, that fucker you had to strap to your head!


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

I dunno where mine (and that is "mine and my brother's") went. Parents probably threw it away at some point because we were getting too old for it. Unfortunately, we were too young to know better.

I think I still have kirby's pinball land around, though. Kept it for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Rafinesque (Feb 27, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I have two originals, one pocket and a Game Boy Light. Lots of accesories for the original like the arcade stick and magnifier thing you stuck on top.



I have the same.  Gameboy Light (which I will probably never let go of) and a purple GB Color, with matching screen light that plugs into the link port :-)


----------



## Qtis (Feb 27, 2011)

I got a mint original grey one. Only problem is that there aren't that many games around anymore (no duh!)..


-Qtis


----------



## Seicomart (Feb 27, 2011)

I have one from the first ever UK batch of the GameBoy to be produced as at the time I ran Nintendo's flagship franchise store @ Hamleys in London, they used to fly off the shelves. Around that time I met one of the lawyers fighting Nintendo over the rights to Tetris on the Nes whose argument in court was based around the NES/Famicom being classed as a computer rather than a console (due to the modem, keyboard etc. accessories in Japan). My old GB's screen got those horrible old side lines years back, still works though ; )


----------



## CyborGamer (Feb 27, 2011)

I wish I took better care of my old silver Game Boy Light and Celebi GBA as a kid. The colour's rubbed off on the corners, makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Urrgh me and my butter fingers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My famicom GBASP still looks great though.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

I still have my Purple Gameboy Color, but I never play it anymore.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 6, 2011)

I had one, but sold it on Ebay for $20 or so around 7 years ago...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't have the original Gameboy, but I still have a light-blue Gameboy Advance and a black Gameboy Advance, along with Super Mario World, Pokemon Ruby, FireRed, and Emerald.


----------



## hufacuse (Mar 7, 2011)

I have GBC's 3 in fact. The yellow pokemon edition and silver pokemon edition and a clear one.


----------



## whoomph (Mar 10, 2011)

My OG Game Boy has never left my side. It's a bit tatty and I need to glue the screen back on.
Best handheld ever. It has never failed me in 20 years. Look!


----------



## Joktan (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the orginal gameboy but its now broken from my little sister getting mad and jumping on it i have a gameboy pocket which when i got it was buried in dirt and i found it cleaned it up and amazingly it still worked!!!! I have a gameboy micro and a few games which took me awhile to find last year(more rare then the other ones) and i just bought a gameboy color and pokemon yellow last night.and i love them all!!!!!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 10, 2011)

I had one but my little brother of course destroyed it just like my pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The earliest I have is the gameboy pocket.


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 10, 2011)

I wish i had an Original GameBoy. Will have to hit ebay at some point. Until then my GBC is the oldest I have.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Mar 10, 2011)

Qtis said:
			
		

> Only problem is that there aren't that many games around anymore (no duh!


you can get GB flash carts still, in fact  EMS makes a 64Mbit cart with a usb port they go for around $40 USD which considering the small demand for them isn't that bad,
if you still have a GB/C or even a GBA/SP they aren't to bad of a investment.
I've been pondering on getting one my self for a while every time i have the spare money they are always sold out everywhere!


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Mar 11, 2011)

I had one until about 2 years ago with 14 odd games.  Then I sold it to get money for a guitar for GH. Still play some of the games on the DS/Wii though via emu. I figured since I could play the games like that I really didn't need the original anymore.


----------



## Arfiol (Mar 11, 2011)

Never owned an original Game Boy, but I did, however, play it a few times. I still have my Game Boy Color though. As to original games, I have Pokémon red and blue, as well as one of those Chinese hoax "39-GB games-in-1" games for the Advance.


----------



## jargus (Mar 31, 2011)

Not anymore. I gave it my friend in middle school when the gbc was new. Oh what a fool I was back then


----------



## Thesolcity (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a purple Gbc.

I have a shit-ton of games though (not sure how I got them).
Most notably tetris, and somehow, through months of wheeling and dealing, all the gbc pokémon games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a little surprised I have ém all.


----------

